
Cellphone Carriers Envision World Without Wi-Fi - avonmach
https://www.wsj.com/articles/cellphone-carriers-envision-world-without-wi-fi-11551531600
======
14
They would love this because it is not easy share my 5g hotspot in my phone if
I am at work so everyone would need a separate plan. With wifi I buy one plan
and we all connect. So unless 5g comes with unlimited connected devices and
bandwidth I will stick with wifi

